# Crazy big Tank on Youtube



## YelowLab8706 (Jan 30, 2008)

This is a huge tank. I want one of these lol. Just thought I should post it because it is awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7deClnd ... re=related


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Very neat aquarium... I can only imagine how fun a water change would be


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

That's cool, thanks for sharing. I like how the bigger fish can live with the smaller ones.


----------



## YelowLab8706 (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought so. I just wanted to post it so people could check it out. I want to see the biggest aquarium in the world' I saw the constructing of part of it on Discovery channel but I haven't found a vid on youtube cuz I don't know the name :-? If anyone knows what it is called please tell me so I can find it. Thanks


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Is this it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puzq70Lm ... re=related


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! The best part of the whole thing IMO is how the smaller fish swim after the stingray.


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

i wish it was a cichlid tank.........:/


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Electrophyste said:


> i wish it was a cichlid tank.........:/


Let me see if I can make that wish come true. :thumb:


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think this guy is a member on here. He occasionally posts in the photo/video section.


----------



## YelowLab8706 (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow nice posts guys. Thanks for the post adam 79. I wish it showed the tank like the guy in my post did. Just the camera sitting there would have been epic. Man imagine a tank like that in your home lol. UH-mazing.


----------

